# O. Pumilio Egg Development Journal (Pic’s)



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm Starting this journal in hopes that it might help a fellow frogger some day this is my first pair of Pumilio's. Hopefully they will develop into froglets. Thanks for stopping by. 
Day 1 Temp 82 Degrees F, Humidity 74% 
Day 2 Temp 82 Degrees F, Humidity 85%


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

My recommendation:

Consistant 79F and 90% humidity.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Thanks my fogger keeps it at 90 to 100% humidity. I'm just posting the temps and humidity at the time when the pic's are taken. I'm keeping it a bit warmer right now because Florida is going through a serious cold front its been between 35 and 50 degrees which is rare for south Florida. Once it warms up I'll turn off the heat mat. When its off it usually stays between 74 and 80 degrees.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

A _consistant_ temp is safest for embryotic development.

I try to avoid fluctuations of even 2-3 degrees - hard to do when the eggs are in situ, I know.

yeah..it's 35F rght now in West Palm, where I'm at.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Are you Sean by any chance? I'm in Pompano Beach a little south of you.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Sean is( GXR Murphee )Sean moved up here somewhere from the Ft Myers area, but I don't know where exactly.

If you want to meet up for a coffee or something this afternoon....I got time. I sometimes hit the Barnes and Noble off Federal or the one near the mall......


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

That sounds cool, yeah I met Sean last thursday. I actually bought my female from him. He's got some nice setups. Which Barnes and Noble the one in Fort Lauderdale? Thats the closest one to me.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Congrats!

Are these the same frogs as discussed in this thread?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/48649-man-creeks-blue-jeans.html

If so, please do not label your frogs 'Almirante' if you really are not sure what they are. A label like "O. pumilio (country of origin, import year) x (country of origin, import year)" would be more appropriate.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Thanks Man. I don't know all of the information place of origin etc... But your right I'll change that.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

No worries, I know how confusing (and sometimes downright frustrating) the name game can be. Best bet is to contact the source(s) of the frogs, and see what they can tell you, if anything. Best you'll probably be able to do is country of origin and import year (most likely Panama 2009). You could also add a description on their name (ie Panama 2009 red with blue legs).


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*



Philsuma said:


> A _consistant_ temp is safest for embryotic development.
> 
> I try to avoid fluctuations of even 2-3 degrees - hard to do when the eggs are in situ, I know.
> 
> yeah..it's 35F rght now in West Palm, where I'm at.


While a consistant temp certainly is safer, what about the daily flucuations these frogs have in the wild? Not just from night to day, but from day to day as well. Just a thought, I tried for consistancy in the past now I just keep everything within safe ranges. I have not seen any changes, even if it is just my anacdotal(sp?) evidence.

Best


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Cool I will try to get in contact with the breeder. Hopefully the reptile dealer will give me his info.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Congrats Joe! I knew she was loaded with eggs but that was quick lol. 

I keep the same screen name on all the sites, easier to remember and so that people will recognize me.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

Thanks man! Yeah that was quick all the male does is call day and night. I put like five broms in there all they do is follow each other from brom to brom. I gave Philsuma your number he wanted to contact you about some frogs he's in west palm.
Thanks Again.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pumilio Almirante Egg Development Journal (Pic's)*

How do I send good feed back for you?


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I definitely think the eggs are fertile. I Caught the male on top of the eggs twice 2 day. The eggs are spreading apart the embryo sacks are swelling from what I've been reading thats a good thing.
Temp 82, Humidity 90% Day 2.5


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Female with eggs. Humidity 93%, Temp 80 F


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

The four eggs that are circled look like there still good they have developed a line through them any tips or information will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Joe
Temp 78 F , Humidity 85%


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't really tell from those pics, but when pumilio eggs turn white they're usually bad


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah those eggs went bad for sure, you might wanna see what happens with the next few clutches, but if that perceives, i woudl say they have a vitamin defficientcy.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys the male is still calling hopefully they will get it right.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this Egg still good? 
Temp 80 F, Humidity 84%


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I think they are all bad.

1.First clutches are almost always "bad"

2. Be sure to use good quality and not expired suppliments. I dust with every feeding.

3. Watch your temps.....I try to never have my vivs with eggs inside to get over 80F.

No worries....they will do better next time / soon enough.


----------

